# Lethal Effect of Latex, Nitrile, and Vinyl Gloves on Tadpoles



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

My supervisor at the National Zoological Park just passed this along. Its a very interesting read and should probably be made more public among amphibian handlers. 

Here is a link to a pdf copy: 
http://www.parcplace.org/Cashins_etal_2008_glovesandtads .pdf


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I read this in a journal at school and thought it was really interesting.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Very interesting, thanks for putting it up.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very good info thank you for posting this.
someone give this man some rep points its says i have to spread it around first lol 
craig


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have a citation? I can't find it on a search engine, but would like to get the pdf. Thanks!
---------
Edit: Found it in the middle fo the abstract


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

You know, I handled these eggs with nitrile gloves...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...5-curled-tail-bubble-stomach-any-guesses.html


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Email on its way Mark. I think with the amount of animals in stewards hands we can expand on this research quite a bit.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Good read! I had no idea that even such a short contact period could be so dangerous. This definitely makes me want to put more thought into my plastic tadpole cups as well. I wonder what is so different in a developing tadpole’s skin that makes them susceptible to these toxins when it hasn't been noticed to affect adult and juvenile frogs.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, it makes me want to go get some Xenopus eggs and figure out what the chemical is. It shouldn't be too hard with a mass spec. This definitely makes me think twice about putting gloves on when I wash my viv.
-mark


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mark

With respect to the "swollen belly" you might want to review 
Abnormalities of forelimb and pronephros in a direct developing frog suggest a retinoic acid deficiency APPLIED HERPETOLOGY 5: 33-46

Ed


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

-Sorry for the off topic reply-

Ed, thanks for the input. I can't get a copy of the paper, do you happen to have an E copy? I'd be shocked if these embryos suffered from retinoic acid deficiency, as I was supplementing pretty well and embryos in the clutches laid 3 days earlier and later all developed normally when left in the tank. It is possible that they were exposed to an RA inhibitor, however.
-mark


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a link to a pdf copy: 
http://www.parcplace.org/Cashins_etal_2008_glovesandtads .pdf

There is more than likely an issue of copy right laws with Lee's post.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll update the first post, thanks for the link Jason


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I see this as one item in an indeterminable list of items involving man-made items that can harm frogs. It would take many, many years to find out which ones hurt them the most---so I just abstain from man-made chemicals---even plastic isn't safe for humans anymore----send me a PM if you want more info on this topic.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> I see this as one item in an indeterminable list of items involving man-made items that can harm frogs. It would take many, many years to find out which ones hurt them the most---so I just abstain from man-made chemicals---even plastic isn't safe for humans anymore----send me a PM if you want more info on this topic.


Depending on what the chemical(s) end up being, it could potentially be determined in a few weeks. The assay is simple, as you can see the results in two hours. You would just simply do a couple fractionations and run the toxic fraction on a mass spec and see what them chemical is. Then buy that chemical and see if you get the same effect. I would do it if I had a bunch of xenopus tadpoles.
-mark


----------

